# S&W Govenor



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Went to my local gunshop today to shoot my .44 Magnum and to check out what stock they still had. They are totally out of AR and AK's and their handgun selection is very limited. They told me that there sales of firearms has tripled since the school shooting. 

While I was looking around I saw the S&W Govenor and it looked very unique. I looked at it for awhile and talked to the guy I normally deal with at the shop. He had very high praise for the gun and its capabilities. I was interested in owning this firearm mostly because it is different than my other firearms. Well my better half deside to purchase it for me for christmas. 

I did not have a chance to shoot it today, but I will be at the range tomorrow to shoot it. I can't wait to see how it performs with the different rounds.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Use this forum's _search_ function to find "The Judge" and "The Governor" topics.
This has been discussed at length.


----------

